
The Oxford Solid State Basics Course – Steven Simon - seycombi
https://podcasts.ox.ac.uk/series/oxford-solid-state-basics
======
seycombi
the book with same title [https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Solid-State-
Basics/dp/01996807...](https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Solid-State-
Basics/dp/0199680779)

